# rats



## pixie (May 28, 2008)

hello can anybody let me no what its like keeping rats as pets?
i have had hamsters, and mice, out of the 2 i prefered the mice as they were less likely to bite.

but i am interested in buying a rat, and wondered if they make ok pets?
anybody that can tell me a few things about them that would be great.


----------



## xxjackyxx (Dec 16, 2007)

Rats make fab pets. The are fun and love to play, love to snuggle and are great to just watch.

They should always be kept in the minimum of a same sex pair, in a large cage with room to climb as rats love to climb. Hammocks, igloos and ropes will enrich their environment. A good diet is essential and although they love table scraps etc care must be taken to not let them get too fat.

Please try and get your rats from an NFRS registered breeder or rescue, pet shops are supplied by rodent farms where they breed back to back and kept in appaling conditions.


----------



## MrsNik (Dec 5, 2007)

Rats are amazing pets!!! Mine used to ride around on my shoulder and come to the shops with me and everything.


----------



## pixie (May 28, 2008)

ok thanks, so i need to buy a pair! does the sex matter as in our 2 boys ok, rather than 2 females?

i never knew rats etc came from such places when you went in a pet shop thats pretty bad.
i'll have a look around and see if theres maybe some that need re-homing.


----------



## MrsNik (Dec 5, 2007)

It depends what you are looking for. Boys tends to be lazier and cuddlier and girls are much more active and excited....but there are of course the few who break the rules lol


----------



## Clucks (May 3, 2008)

I agree with what the others have said. I can't praise pet rats enough. My son has two boys and they are fab pets. I've had rats since I was at school and I can honestly say I can never remember being bitten, except occasionaly when one is greedy and grabs at food and gets your finger by mistake, but it is only ever a nip.
Some people are put off by male rats because their 'boy bits' are very large and this seems to disturb them!?!. I have kept both and the only problem I had with girls is that they are prone to mamery tumours which is why I now keep boys.


----------



## xxjackyxx (Dec 16, 2007)

a good diet and rats from a good breeder can almost rule out mammary tumours.

Bucks are lazier and in general more cuddly than does, but bucks can go through a hormonal phase at 4 ish months which if you are not firm with them means they will get the upper hand over you lol


----------



## wizard1st (Jun 2, 2008)

Rats are fab pets,had a few hated the tails but apart from that we got on great.can be prone to lumps and bumps but can make anyone a great pet....


----------



## pa2k84 (May 27, 2008)

This is one of my boys Fender










And one of my dumbo girls Dandelion (aka LittleTitch)










Chilled out pets


----------



## pixie (May 28, 2008)

bless they are so cute  if i had known rats were so intellient and gentle i would'nt have bothered with hamsters, and mice.

been watching some vids online and you can get your rat to open doors and do tricks lol


----------



## lalala (May 14, 2008)

Rats make fantastic pets.We have 7 at the moment, i would like to say that your better buying from breeder, not just because of where they come from but you will have a well handled rat and much less chance o being bitten . You might want to note that male rats leave a urine trail where ever they go  I keep hairless and these to are fantastic pets.


----------



## pa2k84 (May 27, 2008)

Not true about the urine trail. Depends on rats - infact out of my 8 (10 upto 3 weeks ago) rats male and females only one scent marks and that is the dominant female of the cage.

Originally had girls because i read/heard they are less smelly than boys which again i have found to be the complete opposite!

Mine are housed in their own room and come out for a good few hours a night to play, very inquisitive and really want to be with you so unlike any hamsters i have ever kept who want nothing to do with you.


----------



## lalala (May 14, 2008)

males mark much more than females as a general rule; males urine mark all the time but do it more when they can smell a receptive female nearby. Female marking is cyclical, tracking her 4-day ovulatory cycle: females mark most on the night before estrus.


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2008)

pa2k84 said:


> Not true about the urine trail. Depends on rats - infact out of my 8 (10 upto 3 weeks ago) rats male and females only one scent marks and that is the dominant female of the cage.
> 
> Originally had girls because i read/heard they are less smelly than boys which again i have found to be the complete opposite!
> 
> Mine are housed in their own room and come out for a good few hours a night to play, very inquisitive and really want to be with you so unlike any hamsters i have ever kept who want nothing to do with you.


im afraid i find wat u said about urine opposit of wat ive experienced...and also about the smells of males and females.

My boy comes out every nite and he marks his urine as he walks everywhere  yet my famale dont.
and my female smells alot less then my male.


----------



## pa2k84 (May 27, 2008)

Must just depend on the rat i guess.

they are odd little things!


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2008)

i think i`ll stick to what ive got!


----------



## vegas22 (Jun 3, 2008)

ive had a variety of pets but none of them have been as much fun as my rats. I now have 4 and love em all to bits.


----------



## tj1980 (Apr 4, 2008)

i hv 8 boys and 2 girls all r really friendly but as a first time owner id advise boys as there a bit calmer and as said before lazy lol, hence why i hv more boys than girls lol. Mine all come wen there called n kiss me wen i ask for 1 hehe


----------

